
Best iOS dev program for intrant school iOS application? - hussein_harake
Dearest,<p>I would like to submit a small intranet IOS application to the apple app store. I wonder what is the best option (type of dev program) to purchase. The application has normally a login system and it will be used basically by parents and students and may be used later by teachers. push notification is a must.<p>Many thanks in advance.
======
chrisBob
The problem you have will probably be mostly with the distribution end of
things. I would be surprised if Apple let you release a small intranet
application with very limited appeal to the general app store. For that reason
I recommend you pay the extra money and setup an Enterprise Program account.
It will be a little more work to get the school to set everything up, but I
think it will be easier in the long run.

Your other option is to just start with a standard individual account and then
upgrade if necessary. That will let you get started testing on hardware now.

[https://developer.apple.com/programs/enterprise/how-it-
works...](https://developer.apple.com/programs/enterprise/how-it-works/)

